# Hello, yet another newbie



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am new to all this but I have been using the boards for a couple of weeks now so I thought I had better introduce myself.  I am 38, turning 39 at the end of this year, and I have been thinking of becoming a choice mum for a number of years now.  Sadly it has taken me until now to finally do something about it.....

I am at the Bridge and I hope to start IVF treatment in the next couple of months.  I have had my initial tests and unfortunately I have been told that I have a high FSH of 14 and some fibroids.  Not great news and my chances are small but they are willing to take me on.  I did also go for an initial consult at the LWC and they told me exactly the same thing and have recommended that I go on short protocol IVF.

I have decided to go with the Bridge and I am currently waiting to be matched with a donor.  I put in my forms almost 3 weeks ago but I have not heard anything from them yet.  Is this normal?  I thought they did not have a waiting list and I did not try to be too specific with my request.

I am sad about my FSH levels and I am trying to everything to give myself the best chance to succeed.  I have read somewhere that acupuncture can help and also taking spirulina and changing the diet can help so I am trying everything.   I am also trying to stay positive because the doctors have said  that they just need to see how I respond to the treatment in the first instance.  

So fingers crossed and I look forward to getting to know you over the next few weeks.

Cheers

S


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sima, 

And welcome!

I'm at LWC so can't help with the Bridge specific questions, but as Jenny says, if you are at all concerned, give them a call (we're paying significant amounts of money for this tx, so I think it's OK to have high expectations of service from the clinics we use  )

re the high FSH, there are lots of posts on here about things which can help lower FSH, have a search - I know I've read various posts from people who have  very successfully lowered theirs in a relatively short space of time through diet and relaxation techniques. Also, high FSH doesn't necessarily mean you won't be successful with IVF - as I understand it, it means that you may not respond as well to the stimming drugs....which means you may need higher doses and produce less eggs. But it only takes one egg  

If you would like to meet up and chat face to face, a few of us (15 or so) are meeting for lunch (and on for dinner if anyone wants to) in Stratford upon Avon on Sept 13th (2 weeks time) - check out the thread and let me know if you'd like to come along - I've found it invaluable to be able to talk to others experiencing exactly the same as me

Wishing you all the very best with your upcoming IVF, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hi I was at the bridge did get pregnant first ivf but had a disasterous experience on second cycle so moved clinics the lister speciLise in treating women with high FSH- many clinics won't treat over 10. The London acupuncture clinic are great for acu. - I can't red Daniel elliott highly enough. Good luck l


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the warm welcome and the tips.  It is so nice to hear from people who are going through the same thing.  I will have a hunt around the boards and will look for tips to help me along my way.

I would love to join you on the 13th Sept but I will not be able to confirm until later this week.  I am supposed to be going to visit relatives that weekend but I think that might be called off.  

Laura - can I get back to you on Weds re the 13th?  Should I reply via the meet up thread?

I spoke to the clinic again and they said the same thing about the FSH and the stimming drugs.  I feel a bit better now.

S xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Sima

Welcome aboard!  Look forward to hearing all about your journey.

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Sima


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

HI Sima and welcome!  Hope to meet you on 13th.

Dottie


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Sima, welcome to the group and good luck.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Sima

Welcome aboard!

Take care,
JOvi x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Sima....welcome to our world!!!  I hope you can make the meet up as it would be great to meet in person.  Just a thought on the high FSH.....in my obsession with buying and reading all books related to conceiving I came across 'Inconceivable' by Julie Indichova.  Someone recommended it on here I think?!  Julie is in a relationship and already has a child so it's not totally relevant to us lot but there was a lot of stuff about her really high FSH levels and all the stuff she did to bring it way down including lots of Eastern philosophies. She was well into her forties and did end up conceiving naturally so a good outcome! 

.Dinky xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sima - forgot to say fine to just let me know later re Stratford - the more the merrier so do come along if you can. Laura x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Again

Dinky - thank you for the tip on the book.  I will check it out.  

Laura - I will get back to you re Stratford later this week.  I hope to be able to make it since it will be nice to meet other women going through the same process as me.  Up until now I have felt very much alone and it is great to share my journey with others.


Cheers 

Sima


----------

